# Is an old planer or jointer better than NO planer/jointer?



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

These are my last two targets to get before I can declare the war against tool acquisition to be complete.

They've been slow to appear on craigslist, and when they do they're usually benchtop models, so I've avoided them.

I don't want to spend $800 on a new planer and jointer via Grizzly, so I'm looking at auctions. 

This weekend I'll have a shot at an auction for a ' 13" Delta planner' and a 'Delta fl. model 6" joiner'. I've learned to search for the slight deviations in spelling to find some of this stuff.

I'm assuming by "floor model" they mean it's not a benchtop type.

99% of what I've found at auctions is craftsman, and 100% of it is pretty old stuff, and usually used quite a bit. I can't research every type of old delta equipment to prepare for these items, so I'm wondering:

1) How I can know what a decent price for these are, ASSUMING they are in working order. I usually shoot for 50% of new price, less if its really old or looks worn.

2) Without being able to research ahead of time to see what the quirks are for a particular machine, I don't know if I'll be getting one that "has a tendency to shred the board to pieces", or some other issue that is well known, but won't be known by ME until I get it home and do some research. I know some machines have a certain core set of features that, if they're missing, make using them miserable. Scroll saws are a good example of that. Do jointers and planers fall into that category as well?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

beelzerob said:


> 1) How I can know what a decent price for these are, ASSUMING they are in working order. I usually shoot for 50% of new price, less if its really old or looks worn.
> 
> 2) Without being able to research ahead of time to see what the quirks are for a particular machine, I don't know if I'll be getting one that "has a tendency to shred the board to pieces", or some other issue that is well known, but won't be known by ME until I get it home and do some research. I know some machines have a certain core set of features that, if they're missing, make using them miserable. Scroll saws are a good example of that. Do jointers and planers fall into that category as well?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Absolutely an old jointer or planer is better than no jointer. At least, that is, if it's complete or repairable. With older machines assume you'll have to replace wearable parts like blades, bearing and belts (the 3 B's). Also there's a good chance that an older machine that spent it's life in an industrial or school shop setting is 3 phase. This turns a lot of people off but is no big deal. In fact, it can work to your favor because many will pass on it because it is 3ph. A variable frequency drive (VFD) or a rotary phase converter (RPC) will easily solve this problem.

To get a feel for price or value check out http://www.owwm.com. Search their classified section (they call it the BOYD, Bring Out Your Dead) and see what Delta planers and jointers have been selling for. Also do a search on eBay for completed auctions and see what they went for. Delta is a well respected brand so you might be surprised at the results.

To answer your second question, I wouldn't worry too much about the Delta stuff as far as their planers and jointers go. Again assuming the machines are complete and there is no obvious damage. The Delta 6" jointer has been copied since the 1930's by some of the biggest names in woodworking machines. Same with their planers. I don't think you'll find many design flaws. That doesn't mean that either could be your dreaded "board shredder" but I'd be willing to bet that if it were it's because something is out of adjustment, alignment or dull blades, and most likely, easily remedied. 

Good luck with your auction. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Craig's list and auctions are great but do you actively watch for new clearance items. I bought a new in the box 6 1/8" Craftsman Professional jointer on clearance for like 60%-70% off.

 



*Craftsman Professional 6-1/8 in. Jointer/Planer*

Sears item #00921705000
Mfr. model #21705
Reg Price: $579.99 

I got this jointer at what I believe to be a very good price. It cost me $208 tax and 2 year extended warranty included just over a year ago.

My Point is check Sears, HD, Lowes etc for clearance sales also. You never know what you will find.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

old jointers have the tendency to wear on the slides and sometimes need to be shimed because thay have to be flat:thumbsup::icon_smile::icon_smile: oh you might want to look for thicknesser its another name for planer


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

You might just get lucky like I did and find one made in the 70s that was still NIB! You never know! For me, I was going to be just fine to have a used machine that only needed knives (provided they were/are still available).


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr Mac said:


> You might just get lucky like I did and find one made in the 70s that was still NIB! You never know! For me, I was going to be just fine to have a used machine that only needed knives (provided they were/are still available).


With the odds of another deal like that my money against it.:laughing: But it would be nice. I doubt he can find Idea like mine also but you have to explore all possibilities.


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

beelzerob said:


> These are my last two targets to get before I can declare the war against tool acquisition to be complete.


Here I was under the assumption that particular war is impossible to win. At least that's what my bank account keeps telling me. :laughing:


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Well, I'm not saying the war *IS* won, I'm just saying I'd declare it won. 

Thanks for the inputs all. I guess my biggest concern is something like what Mr. mac said...getting a piece of equipment that I can't get replacment knives for anymore. That would make it a tad useless I would think. But I guess I'm pretty safe going with Delta then.

I hadn't thought to look at clearance and such. If it means going into a store then I'm probably never going to get those deals, as it's just not something that's ever convenient to do.

Thanks for the helps!


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Looking through the paper, I found an auction for next weekend that contains a Dewalt DW733 planer. From the pic it looks in good shape. I'm still going to tonight's auction, as you never know how much the delta planer might go for....but in general is a Dewalt 12.5" planer a better piece of equipment than a Delta 13", both of an unknown age?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

qgranfor said:


> Here I was under the assumption that particular war is impossible to win. At least that's what my bank account keeps telling me. :laughing:


I foot know about that. I was in Both Rocklers and 
Woodcraft today anddid not spend a dime. You even have to consider that I am only near one of these candy stores 3 or 4 times a year.

As far as new vs old tools. Sometimes they are even better than new ones.

G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Auctions are a lot of fun, but the frenzy can get prices out of whack. That's bad when you're last bidder. It's good to know the value of the equipment, and be prepared to "jump out" when you can.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Our HomeDepot just got a big shipment of Rigid Jointers, they are on clearance for 257$


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Our HD is almost always a ghosttown, so I doubt they ever get a big shipment of anything. If you mean the stationary jointer/planer, that's quite a deal.

We went to the auction tonight for the 'Delta 13" planner'. Well, the DELTA part was correct at least. It was a 12" planer. That alone wasn't a big deal...but it had also clearly spent quite a bit of time being neglected. I tried to raise the cutter head and I had to actually check it and see if it was somehow locked down because it was a chore to raise. And once i did raise it, I noticed the cobwebs inside.

It clearly hadn't been used in quite some time, and while that can sometimes be a boon meaning you get a piece of equipment hardly ever used...in this case it seemed just as likely that it may have become unuseable, and there was definitely no way to fire it up right then and there.

Overall the pieces had a severe case of neglect and long term storage, so we passed on the whole affair.

Now I'm all lined up to try and get that Dewalt DW733 next week!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

When you say Delta planer...it really doesn't tell us much.

Benchtop, floor model, model # ?

90% of my power tools are 30 to 50+ yrs. old. :yes:

Most newer machines cant compare.

The older machines may be lacking in safety features....But that was the way I was taught.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

It was benchtop, and I forget the model number. It was largely plastic and didn't have that "old school" solid feel that you can usually use to tell that it's still a good piece of machinery.

I don't think it was all that old (maybe only a couple decades?)...but it had clearly sat in a storage shed for some years.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Plastic is not a good sign.

You probably did right in passing.

Just keep an open mind to older tools...they can be refurbished fairly easily and will give an accuracy hard to find today.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Well, the search goes on. The "delta floor model 6" jointer" was simply a benchtop delta jointer on a stand. *sigh* Such is how it is when cruising auctions.

We're almost back to square one now. Here's my current hopefuls:

1) A Grizzly 6" jointer on craigslist. About all I know is that it has 2 blades and is about 15 years old, and these 2 pics.

















2) Some Atlas jointer, coming up in 2 weeks at an auction. It looks hefty, and old..usually good traits in a jointer. I guess since I don't know Atlas I'd be worried about getting replacement parts or blades. And I'm guessing dust collection wasn't a big hit back then. (should I just give up on the DC dream for any older jointer/planer?)









3) For planers, there's a dewalt DW733 coming up next week.









Also, the auction with the Atlas has 2 massively huge planers as well (it's an old woodworking shop auction, apparently). But I'm a tad intimidated by them.

Finally, I'm being lured a bit to getting the Jet 10" jointer/planer combo. I've read several reviews of people using them, and they basically boil down to "it does the job", and while space really isn't an issue for me, being able to really kill 2 birds with 1 purchase is kinda appealing.

That's where I am in this quest. The good news is that my wife is really beginning to bug me about getting a planer. :thumbsup: I'm so grateful to kenbo for helping me get my wife addicted to scroll sawing because now that I'm supplying her with pieces from the firewood, she really wants them smoothed out before she starts cutting on them. Niiiice.


----------



## Breman1980 (Mar 28, 2019)

just by chance I came across your blog. I know its from 2010 but figured I would contact you in case you are still interested. I have some very old, very heavy duty, very good condition Atlas plainer jointer, Cast iron Table saw, full size drill press. I have finally picked them up from my Dad's workshop years ago and I am going to look into selling them if you, or anyone you know, is interested in these machines. Jerry


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Really, Jerry? Do you really think he held out for 9 years, hoping that you would come along with your old tools ... or is this just a ploy so you can avoid the minimum 25 posts that are required to post something in the Classifieds section?

We don't know you. We don't know where you live. Trust me, your tools are not worth the cost of shipment. To sell big tools, try selling to your local market. Check out Craigslist, the newer alternate local selling sites that some people use, or try your local woodworking club.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

My joiner is a 1947 Homecraft Model #37-290, it was my fathers and is still doing the job today.
My planer is a newer Porter Cable and I use it to true up lumber as I use a lot of reclaimed wood.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Beelzerob hasn't been here since June 2015. 

As far as the question, I think in most cases old machinery is better than new machinery.


----------

